# Router Lathe



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a router lathe box with the router in place. Just a simple 6"X6"X 45" box. I don't turn, so I made this to make a cane. You can see the cane in the pic.









This is the crank end. Just turn the crank and move the router.









Here is the dial to locate the cavities for grooving. In my case, I'll be making cavities for Turquoise inlays on a cane. The little square block is on the end of a 1/4" dowel through the dial and in to the box end.









Here's the hame and end cap loosely fitted on the walnut cane. I used a Bowl Cutter to rout the cane. Good fit, by golly!









When we get back from our trip to Okinawa, I'll do the inlays.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey that is so cool…


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice, I had about the same thing planned to turn some dowels for wooden screws. Do you find it easy enough to turn the crank handle and guide the router simultaneously? I had thought that I may need a small motor to keep the blank turning so I can keep two hands on the router.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well done

*BY GOLLY*

have a great trip

and come home safely


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice, I had about the same thing planned to turn some dowels for wooden screws. Do you find it easy enough to turn the crank handle and guide the router simultaneously? I had thought that I may need a small motor to keep the blank turning so I can keep two hands on the router.

A motor isn't necessary. Just turn (and hold) the crank to cut the corners off by moving the router back and forth until it's close to round. Then just turn the crank and move the router along. The plate (1/2" BB ply) has two runners screwed to it on the underside that capture the sides of the box. The router won't get away. I just lightly hold the plate on one end and move the router that way. You don't need to even touch the handles. Take small cuts.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Gene, good to know, was hunting for a small motor for this so will try the manual approach ..


----------

